# Vider le cache avec Safari6



## Lapinos44 (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait une mise à jour mountain lion et Safari 6 est dessus.

Avec l'autre safari, on pouvait vider le cache en sélectionnant "Safari" puis "Vider le cache".
Mais sur ce nouveau safari, je ne trouve pas le bouton pour vider le cache ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous m'apporterez.


----------



## zirko (25 Juillet 2012)

Suite à ton message j'ai cherché partout et effectivement je n'ai pas trouvé. C'est étrange.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Il est ici :



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Pour mémoire, pour afficher le le menu Développement, il faut aller dans Safari > Préférences, onglet "Avancées" et cocher la case "Afficher le menu Développement dans la barre de menus".


----------



## Lapinos44 (26 Juillet 2012)

D'accord, merci beaucoup !


----------

